# Oz3ds Tracking Number?



## W0rm_ (Apr 28, 2015)

After a couple unanswered posts I decided I should just wait and See if I would get an answer from oz3ds. Lucky I did and they told me that my product has been shipped and that they gave me a shipping number. Since I just got that shipping number would that mean I should wait awhile before I track it, or should it be usable by the time I got the shipping number.


----------



## Deboog (Apr 29, 2015)

Tracking numbers are supplied by postal services, so the mail guys already have it and you can use the tracking number to see where it's at. It may have not left the city it was shipped from, but there's no harm in checking.


----------



## GakkiVN (Jul 28, 2015)

I made the order from oz3ds, with an acidentally capital letter in my email. Since then i havent received any email from oz3ds and cannot change password as well. Their support are out of reach all the time ...


----------



## W0rm_ (Jul 29, 2015)

GakkiVN said:


> I made the order from oz3ds, with an acidentally capital letter in my email. Since then i havent received any email from oz3ds and cannot change password as well. Their support are out of reach all the time ...


Sorry if i'm late but eventually got my r4i card 2 weeks after I ordered.


----------



## GakkiVN (Jul 29, 2015)

i wonder if its gonna be longer to ship to Aus, cuz they're from HK/China . probably there's no way to cancel the order so i can go for some local shops


----------



## MisterDragon2012 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm having issues with this company as well. I wish they could contact me somehow, they seem to be non responsive.


----------

